# Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

heute morgen bin ich auf einen interessanten Artikel zum Thema Blei gestoßen. 

Zusammengefasst: Jährlich gelangen durch uns Angler ca. 600 Tonnen Blei in deutsche Gewässer und dadurch in die Nahrungskette. Das führt schließlich auch zu gesundheitlichen Schäden für den Menschen. Im Saarland wurde nun eine Initiative gestartet, die die Angler zum freiwilligen Umstieg auf alternative Gewichte bewegen möchte.

Das Thema Bleiverbot wurde hier schon angerissen, aber diese Initiative ist meiner Meinung nach ein Vorstoß für die deutschen Angler.

Der Artikel hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht - ich habe das Blei nie wirklich in Frage gestellt. Als Kind wurde ich an unser Hobby geführt und Blei war ein selbstverständliches Hilfsmittel beim Angeln. Aber ist es zu verantworten, dass wir als Naturliebhaber und somit auch Naturschützer diese enorme Belastung nicht verringern?

Gibt es denn Alternativen? Tungsten ist sehr teuer und andere Materialien sind extrem selten zu finden. Sind Alternativen denn wirklich notwendig oder ist die Faktenlage der "Belastung" ganz anders? Wäre es jetzt an uns Anglern, umzudenken und ein Zeichen zu setzen, indem wir Bedarf an Alternativen schaffen?

Was denkt Ihr? 

Ich denke: Eine Veränderung müsste stattfinden. Es sollte möglich sein, durch ein gezieltes Konsumverhalten eine Angebotspalette von günstigen und unschädlichen Gewichten zu erzwingen.

Ich denke aber auch: Engstirnigkeit, Bequemlichkeit und Ignoranz werden verhindern, dass in dieser Richtung etwas passiert. Dieser Beitrag wird entweder recht schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden oder eben das zeigen, was ich im vorhergehenden Satz behauptet habe.

Viele Grüße und Ring frei!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Viele Grüße und Ring frei!




Ring frei?

Ich verstand bleifrei . . .


Um bleifrei zu angeln , muss eine Alternative auch eine Alternative sein. Sprich genauso leicht zu bearbeiten(weich) *und* genauso günstig.

Ansonsten wird das nix.#d

Woher haben die denn die 600 Tonnen?

#h#h#h


----------



## barschben (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

hast recht ,hab mir genau darüber auch schon gedanken gemacht.jeder hat mal einen hänger und lässt köder mitsamt blei im gewässer was doch nicht all zu umweltfreundlich sein dürfte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Die NABU in dem Kontext stößt mir sauer auf 

Woher stammt die Menge von 600mt?

Alternativen, die zumindest gleichwertig wären(Verarbeitung und Kosten) sind mir ebenfalls nicht bekannt. Wolfram ist wesentlich teuerer und läßt sich nicht bei bezahlbaren Bedingungen (für Privatleute) verarbeiten.



barschben schrieb:


> hast recht ,hab mir genau darüber auch schon gedanken gemacht.jeder hat mal einen hänger und lässt köder mitsamt blei im gewässer was doch nicht all zu umweltfreundlich sein dürfte.


Mal einen? Oha, ich verliere am Rhein sehr viel, aber wer nicht wagt der fängt nicht  Wobei mir jetzt nicht im Traum einfallen würde in den Rhein zu springen und meiner Montage hinterher zu tauchen, würde wahrscheinlich fatal enden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Scheint im Moment wieder " in " zu sein, diesen Quatsch widerzukäuen. Wir hatten ja erst kürzlich schon Diskussionen darüber. 
Massives Blei ist in der Natur quasi unlöslich. Giftig und extrem bedenklich sind Bleinebenprodukte, wie sie in Benzin, Farbe u.a. verarbeitet wurden.

Alleine in Deutschland lagern mehrere 100 Millionen tonnen Blei und Bleicarbonate in natürlichen Vorkommen ( Erzlagerstätten ), die zu einem großen Teil im Grundwasserbereich und dem sog. " eisernen Hut " die einen natürlichen Bestandteil der Erdkruste bilden, sowie mehrere Millionen Tonnen Blei in Bergwerkshalden.

Bleibelastungen von Lebewesen rühren eben nicht von massivem Blei her, sondern von dessen Neben- und Verarbeitungsprodukten. 

Auf diese , absolut begründete Gefahr, springt man nun wieder blind mit Anglerblei und dem Schrotblei der Jäger auf. 
Alle Jahre wieder.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Naja, habe die Tage beim Zahndock mal wieder ein Gehype über PETA gelesen, waren sehr nahmhafte Zeitschriften (Spiegel, Stern) die die Knallköppe in einem Licht darstellten das denen definitiv nicht gebührt, nämlich Tierschutz und nicht die tatsächliche Fokussierung auf Tierrecht.

Daher auch die doch sehr zweifelhafte ehrliche Teilname der NABU an der Initiative


----------



## firemirl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Woher haben die denn die 600 Tonnen?



Das wird sicher eine Hochrechnung sein.
Bei 1. Mio organisierten Angler sind das mal eben 600gr.
Wenn ich an meien Verluste decke |rolleyes sind die sicher ein wenig hoch gegriffen. Wenn man allerdings die nSchnittmenge von vielen nimmt kommt es sicher hin.
Die nicht organisierten dazu genommen und wirklich jedes Blei also auch Schrote, Pilker u. Co gezählt, kommt es sicher hin. Gefährlich ? In dieser Form sicher nicht.


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ring frei?



"Ring frei!" wegen der von mir erwarteten Kritik.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Um bleifrei zu angeln , muss eine Alternative auch eine Alternative sein. Sprich genauso leicht zu bearbeiten(weich) *und* genauso günstig.
> 
> Ansonsten wird das nix.#d



Den Kostenfaktor sehe ich ebenfalls als das Zünglein an der Waage. Ich könnte aber beispielsweise 5 oder 10 Cent mehr pro Jigkopf durchaus akzeptieren.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Woher haben die denn die 600 Tonnen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren, fällt unter die Frage nach der "Faktenlage".


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



firemirl schrieb:


> Das wird sicher eine Hochrechnung sein.
> Bei 1. Mio organisierten Angler sind das mal eben 600gr.
> Wenn ich an meien Verluste decke |rolleyes sind die sicher ein wenig hoch gegriffen. Wenn man allerdings die nSchnittmenge von vielen nimmt kommt es sicher hin.
> Die nicht organisierten dazu genommen und wirklich jedes Blei also auch Schrote, Pilker u. Co gezählt, kommt es sicher hin. Gefährlich ? In dieser Form sicher nicht.




Dass ab und zu mal `n Schrot anfällt oder ein Grundblei im Wasser bleibt, ist normal.

Aber in keinem Jahr habe ich 600gr. Blei im Wasser gelassen. Das ist wohl eher die absolute Ausnahme.

Für mich schätze ich max. 100 gr. im Schnitt der letzten Jahre.
Und damit bin ich sicher nicht allein.


600 Tonnen sind viel zu hoch gegriffen.


#h#h#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Den Kostenfaktor sehe ich ebenfalls als das Zünglein an der Waage. Ich könnte aber beispielsweise 5 oder 10 Cent mehr pro Jigkopf durchaus akzeptieren.



Naja, bei 5 Cent wäre das noch ok, 10 würde mit zusammengekniffenen Arschbacken auch noch iwie gehen aber:

Wolfram:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/105g-reins-tungsten-slip-sinker-p-4919.html

Blei:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/bullet-weights-105g-38-oz-p-2548.html

Stahl:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/ultra-steel-bullet-weights-105g-38-oz-p-2556.html

Vergleich 2 Stk Wolfram BulletWeights zu € 7,95, Stahl 7 Stk. zu 2,95 oder Blei 8 Stk. zu 2,95.

€dith:
Wolfram €/Stk: 3,96
Stahl €/Stk: 0,42
Blei €/Stk: 0,37

Macht einen %len Unterschied (Blei = 100%)

Wolfram ~1000%
Stahl ~14,3

Dazu kommt noch das keines der beiden Matarialien (Stahl und Wolfram) mit normalen Mitteln anständig am Wasser bearbeitet werden kann.


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Scheint im Moment wieder " in " zu sein, diesen Quatsch widerzukäuen.




Habe Deinen Beitrag so ähnlich schon in einem anderen Thema gelesen. Woher stammen Deine Informationen? Bist Du Chemiker, Geologe o.ä., also Experte? 

Ohne Dich angreifen zu wollen: Die Quellenlage und der Zitierende sind oftmals problematisch, vor allem in Onlineforen.

Ich bin Laie und werfe nur in den Raum, was ich gelesen habe. Ich würde mich über fundierte Belege freuen, egal ob pro oder contra Blei.


----------



## firemirl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Bitte schön:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei(II)-sulfat :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Habe Deinen Beitrag so ähnlich schon in einem anderen Thema gelesen. Woher stammen Deine Informationen? Bist Du Chemiker, Geologe o.ä., also Experte?
> 
> Ohne Dich angreifen zu wollen: Die Quellenlage und der Zitierende sind oftmals problematisch, vor allem in Onlineforen.
> 
> Ich bin Laie und werfe nur in den Raum, was ich gelesen habe. Ich würde mich über fundierte Belege freuen, egal ob pro oder contra Blei.



Mein Beitrag war nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Geologie und Mineralogie sind mein Beruf.

Die Gedakenverbindung Blei = giftig liegt dem Laien natürlich nahe. Da nachdenklich zu werden ist verständlich. Natur- und Umweltverbände wissen das auch, aber man kann es prima benutzen um gegen Angler und Jäger zu wettern, wenn man möchte.

Übrigens am Rande:

Arsen ist ebenfalls in großen Mengen in natürlichen Vorkommen vertreten. Wie eigentlich alle giftigen Schwermetalle. Gefährlich werden die erst durch und nach der Verarbeitung durch den Menschen, nicht aber in gediegener Form.


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



firemirl schrieb:


> Bitte schön:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei(II)-sulfat :m




Wikipedia ist keine wissenschaftliche Quelle.

Außerdem stellen sich mir wieder Fragen (entschuldige, wenn sie dumm sind, bin kein Chemiker):

1. Ist unser Angelblei Blei(II)-sulfat?

2. Was heißt "weitgehend unlöslich" genau?  

3. Was heißt "in Wasser"? Reines H2O? In einem ruhigen Wasserglas ohne Strömung und ohne Steine?


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Klasse #6 


ZITAT: _Jährlich gelangen dadurch rund 600 Tonnen an Angelblei in deutsche  Gewässer_
ENDE: Quelle:KLICK


Ist es nich schön das die heutigen Schrotthändler/Sammler auch noch Auskunft darüber geben Wo und Was gefunden wurde. Erleichtert ja och die Arbeit der Finanzämter 

man man man  .... Ohne Worte .... 600 Tonnen ^^


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag war nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Geologie und Mineralogie sind mein Beruf.
> 
> Die Gedakenverbindung Blei = giftig liegt dem Laien natürlich nahe. Da nachdenklich zu werden ist verständlich. Natur- und Umweltverbände wissen das auch, aber man kann es prima benutzen um gegen Angler und Jäger zu wettern, wenn man möchte.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt und ich wollte Dich natürlich auch nicht angreifen. Du bist vom Fach und weißt daher, wovon Du redest. Als Fachfremder ist es für mich wirklich schwierig durchzublicken. Eine fundierte Argumentation ist mir daher schlecht möglich. Bleibt nur, mich daran zu orientieren, was Lehrmeinung ist.

Jetzt frage ich mich als kritischer Angler aber, warum in diesem Fall der Saarländische Fischereiverband diese Initiative (mit-)begründet hat. Und warum in Dänemark die Gesetzeslage offenbar auch verschärft wurde. Das macht doch niemand ohne eine fundierte Gefährdung?


----------



## olaf70 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Manchmal drängt sich einem der Verdacht auf, daß solche Artikel von der Industrie oder Politik absichtlich lanciert werden um mit diesen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen von den eigentlichen Problemen abzulenken.

Da laufen täglich was-weiß-ich wieviel Tonnen Öl in den Golf von Mexiko und ich soll auf Angelblei verzichten?
Da werden tonnenweise Glasaale weggefischt und ich soll mich beim Aalangeln einschränken?
Unsere Politiker fahren einen dicken neuen Benz und ich krieg für meine alte Kutsche keine Umweltplakette und darf nicht mehr in die City?

Ich weiß,daß ist alles furchtbar egoistisch und kurzsichtig, aber manchmal hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf dieses Gutmenschtum!


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Klasse #6
> 
> 
> ZITAT: _Jährlich gelangen dadurch rund 600 Tonnen an Angelblei in deutsche  Gewässer_
> ENDE: Quelle:KLICK




Was ich oben geschrieben habe, gilt natürlich auch hier. Ohne Quellenangabe hinterlassen solche Aussagen bei Hinterfragung oftmals einen faden Nachgeschmack.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass ab und zu mal `n Schrot anfällt oder ein Grundblei im Wasser bleibt, ist normal.
> 
> Aber in keinem Jahr habe ich 600gr. Blei im Wasser gelassen. Das ist wohl eher die absolute Ausnahme.
> 
> ...




Wenn ein Jigkopf zum Anglen im Strom ~20g hat und ich im Schnitt 5 pro Angeltour abreisse habe ich in der Woche wenn es "gut" läuft die 600g durch.

So eine Dose mit 240g Bleischrot hat ja bei Stippern die regelmässig neue Montagen knüpfen auch eine recht kurze Lebensdauer. 

Ein Karpfenangler verliert übers Jahr gesehen doch auch schnell 5 Bleie, oder?

Sorry, aber 600g halte ich bei jemandem der regelmässig angelt für wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



olaf70 schrieb:


> manchmal drängt sich einem der verdacht auf, daß solche artikel von der industrie oder politik absichtlich lanciert werden um mit diesen nebenkriegsschauplätzen von den eigentlichen problemen abzulenken.
> 
> Da laufen täglich was-weiß-ich wieviel tonnen öl in den golf von mexiko und ich soll auf angelblei verzichten?
> Da werden tonnenweise glasaale weggefischt und ich soll mich beim aalangeln einschränken?
> ...




#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich als kritischer Angler aber, warum in diesem Fall der Saarländische Fischereiverband diese Initiative (mit-)begründet hat. Und warum in Skandinavien die Gesetzeslage offenbar auch verschärft wurde. Das macht doch niemand ohne eine fundierte Gefährdung?



Doch, man macht es, Leider. Mit dem steigenden Umweltbewusstsein wurden und wird vieles verboten und reglementiert. Das meisste davon auch zu Recht und Gott sei Dank. Hier z.B. Bleihaltige Farben und Blei in Benzin. Das ist wirklich extrem giftig. Im Zuge dessen werden aber auch unsinnige Dinge aufgeworfen, weil man halt alles über einen Kamm schert. 

Wiki gibt hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei

eine ganz gute, grobe zusammenfassung. Insbesondere den Teil über die Toxizität sollte man gründlich lesen und verstehen.


Lehrmeinungen hin oder her, alleine der gesunde Menschenverstand reicht für folgende Überlegung aus:

Wenn Blei seit Äonen weltweit in Mengen von Millionen tonnen als natürliches Vorkommen bis an die Erdoberfläche vorkommt. Und wenn Blei tatsächlich zur Vergiftung der Umwelt beitragen würde. Warum leben wir noch und wie groß ist demgegenüber der Einfluß von 600 tonnen Anglerblei ? 

Also, Bleidämpfe ( beim gießen von Gewichten ) sollte man tunlichst meiden. Ebenfalls sollte man kein Blei direkt durch verschlucken ( zusammenbeißen der Schrotbleie mit den Zähnen ) zu sich nehmen. 
Blei im Wasser oder in der Erde ist hingegen ungefährlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ein Jigkopf zum Anglen im Strom ~20g hat und ich im Schnitt 5 pro Angeltour abreisse habe ich in der Woche wenn es "gut" läuft die 600g durch.
> 
> So eine Dose mit 240g Bleischrot hat ja bei Stippern die regelmässig neue Montagen knüpfen auch eine recht kurze Lebensdauer.
> 
> ...




Von allen Anglern in DE haben die wenigsten einen grossen Strom vor der Tür(so wie ich).

Auch sind die Karpfenangler nicht in der Mehrzahl.

Für mich habe ich gesagt wieviel Blei etwa ins Wasser gelangt. Darum ist die Zahl, als Durchschnitt,  zu hoch gegriffen. 

Einzelne Angler liegen sicherlich drüber . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, man macht es, Leider. Mit dem steigenden Umweltbewusstsein wurden und wird vieles verboten und reglementiert. Das meisste davon auch zu Recht und Gott sei Dank. Hier z.B. Bleihaltige Farben und Blei in Benzin. Das ist wirklich extrem giftig. Im Zuge dessen werden aber auch unsinnige Dinge aufgeworfen, weil man halt alles über einen Kamm schert.
> 
> Wiki gibt hier:
> 
> ...



Ok, habe mir das bei der Wikipedia mal durchgelesen. Der Knackpunkt ist also, dass Angelblei ausschließlich in kompakter Form in die Gewässer gelangt. Und in dieser Form ist es nicht toxisch. Aber bleibt unser Blei denn langfristig kompakt?

Außerdem sprechen einige Punkte im Wikipedia-Artikel doch gegen deine Argumentation:
- Menschenverstand hin oder her: Die Dosis macht das Gift, um mal wieder 'nen Allgemeinplatz zu bringen. Wenn sich Blei dann noch anreichert, ist auch ein geringer Anstieg der Belastung durch Angelblei eine Gefährdung.
- Auch hier heißt es wieder, dass die Schutzschicht: "schwer wasserlöslich" ist. Für mich sagt das dann aber nicht, dass die Schicht sich nicht doch langfristig löst bzw. ein Stein diese Schicht teilweise ablösen kann.
- Wenn Regen Blei löst, löst dann nicht auch das "unreine" Wasser unserer Angelgewässer Blei?

Für mich bringt der Artikel zwar Klarheit, aber wirft auch weitere Fragen auf. Tut mir leid, wenn ich Deine Argumentation dadurch wieder kritisiere, ist wikrlich nicht persönlich gemeint.#c


----------



## HHBohn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von allen Anglern in DE haben die wenigsten einen grossen Strom vor der Tür(so wie ich).
> 
> Auch sind die Karpfenangler nicht in der Mehrzahl.
> 
> ...



Einzelne?Ich glaube wir Zanderangler in Hamburg kommen alle darüber


----------



## Allex (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Hallo,

habe den Thread mit großem Interesse mitgelesen und finde es sehr aufschlussreich die Aktivitäten am Wasser auch mal aus einem anderem Blickwinkel zu betrachten.
Ich habe nur eine Frage:
Ich habe erst kürzlich bei einem Freund ein "Stein-Blei" gesehen, also ein Gewicht das aus einem durchborten Kieselstein besteht. Wäre das nicht eine Alternative,oder ist das eher die Ausnahme dass sowas wegen der schwierigen Bearbeitung von Stein hergestellt wird?

Grüße Alex


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Allex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe den Thread mit großem Interesse mitgelesen und finde es sehr aufschlussreich die Aktivitäten am Wasser auch mal aus einem anderem Blickwinkel zu betrachten.
> Ich habe nur eine Frage:
> ...



Diese Lösung scheint sehr häufig. Es existieren auch Kleber, mit denen man Wirbel an Steinen befestigen kann. Denke mal, dass diese Lösung prinzipiell bei Grundbleien gut funktionieren sollte.

Für Pilker und Jigköpfe eignet sich das Material aber kaum, da der Aufwand zu groß und die Kosten damit zu hoch wären. dazu kommt dann wohl noch das Problem der Dichte, die ein höheres Volumen der Gewichte bedingen würde.





Habe eben noch ein interessantes Empfehlungsschreiben des Umweltbundesamtes gelesen. Darin wird die Problematik von bleiernen Trinkwasserleitungen erörtert. In dieser Erklärung heißt es, dass sich trotz der Deckschicht Blei löst. Demnach dürfte die Toxizität auch bei unseren Bleien ein Thema sein. Interessant wäre nun, *wie* sich die Werte in unseren Gewässern dadurch verändern.


----------



## hulkhomer (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist keine wissenschaftliche Quelle.
> 
> ...



Was das angeht gibt es von Uni zu Uni, bzw. von Lehrstuhl zu Lehrstuhl wohl verschiedene Ansichten. Und außerdem geht es hier nicht um eine Diskussion um Feinheiten, sondern ums grobe, den Überblick möglichst auch für einen Laien. Und ob dazu die Wikipedia super geeignet ist, kannst du ja mal die Leute vom Brockhaus fragen


----------



## Stachelgetier (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Jigkopf 14gr pro Angeltour ca. 5 Abrisse = 70gr x ca. 25 Angeltage pro Jahr= 1750gr |bigeyes

Also ich halte die 600gr pro Angler, der mit Jigs unterwegs ist,durchaus für realistisch. Wieviel % der Angler fischt aber mit Jigs ? und wie oft?#c


----------



## sundown (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Was das angeht gibt es von Uni zu Uni, bzw. von Lehrstuhl zu Lehrstuhl wohl verschiedene Ansichten. Und außerdem geht es hier nicht um eine Diskussion um Feinheiten, sondern ums grobe, den Überblick möglichst auch für einen Laien. Und ob dazu die Wikipedia super geeignet ist, kannst du ja mal die Leute vom Brockhaus fragen



Für mich ist es keine wissenschaftliche Quelle, was meiner Erfahrung nach auch die Regel ist. Von Ausnahmen weiß ich. 
Für die Orientierung nutze ich den Weg aber sehr gerne, weil es einfach ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Ok, habe mir das bei der Wikipedia mal durchgelesen. Der Knackpunkt ist also, dass Angelblei ausschließlich in kompakter Form in die Gewässer gelangt. Und in dieser Form ist es nicht toxisch. Aber bleibt unser Blei denn langfristig kompakt?
> 
> Außerdem sprechen einige Punkte im Wikipedia-Artikel doch gegen deine Argumentation:
> - Menschenverstand hin oder her: Die Dosis macht das Gift, um mal wieder 'nen Allgemeinplatz zu bringen. Wenn sich Blei dann noch anreichert, ist auch ein geringer Anstieg der Belastung durch Angelblei eine Gefährdung.
> ...



Muss Dir doch nicht Leid tun, das ist halt ne Diskussion und nur so kann Aufklärung betrieben werden. 

Du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Angelblei gelangt in kompakter Form, also ungelöst, in unsere Gewässer. Wie jedes Metall oxidiert Blei, wozu Sauerstoff notwendig ist. Bei dieser Oxidation bildet sich " Rost " in Form von z.B. Bleisulfat. Ist das Blei an sich schon sehr schwer löslich, so ist das umhüllende Bleisulfat schon fast unlöslich. Blei und Bleisulfat ist z.B. nicht mal mit konzentrierter Salz- oder Schwefelsäure löslich. Damit dürfte es auch im sauersten Moorwasser bestehen. 
Regen löst kein Blei, kann aber Blei aus Bleiwerkstoffen lösen. Dies sind meist Legierungen, die gegen Oxidation geschützt sind, so dass sich keine schützende Bleisulfatschicht bilden kann. Sonst würden bspw. alle Regenrinnen und Dachabdichtungen aus Blei in kurzer Zeit weiß werden. 
Aber selbst das dauert Jahrtausende, bis sich sowas komplett auflöst. 

Last not least finden sich im Meer Jahrhundertealte Kanonenkugeln, Teller, Münzen u.a. aus Blei. Immer unter einer Oxidationsschicht sehr gut erhalten. Und Salzwasser ist sicher aggressiver als Süßwasser. 


Es spricht jedoch überhaupt nix dagegen, wenn jemand statt Blei eine Alternative benutzt. Ich finde nur die Panikmache, die ab und an durch Medien und/oder Umweltorganisationen erzeugt wird, total überzogen.

Wenn man über Toxizität und Angeln nachdenkt, dann kommen in puncto Umweltbelastung und Gesundheitsgefährdung z.B. die Weichplastikköder mit all ihren Weichmachern, die z.T. hoch Krebserregend und flüchtig sind, noch ganz weit vor dem Angelblei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Ralf ..

sag dein Letzteres nicht zu laut .. sonst ist das neben dem Blei auch noch in Diskussion ...

und Dänemark z.B. hat es ja mit dem Verbot von Angelblei schon vorgemacht und diskutiert ja schon über Weiteres...


----------



## hulkhomer (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Über was wird den in DK diskuttiert?


----------



## donlotis (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Wenn Blei so unbedenklich sein soll: Warum wird dann angeraten alte Bleirohre als Wasserleitung auszutauschen?
Scheint ja doch nicht so ganz ohne zu sein, das Zeug...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## hatje1 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

"Alle Dinge sind Gift, und nichts ist ohne Gift. Allein die Dosis macht, daß ein Ding kein Gift ist. (Paracelsus)" Das ist einer der Leitsätze die ich als Chemielaborant gelernt habe. Wenn man sich 200g Kochsalz einwirft kann man daran sterben (wenn man sich nicht vorher übergibt). Trotzdem hat es jeder in der Küche. Wenn man die Kontaktfläche von Bleirohren betrachtet und bedenkt das aus diesen Rohren direkt Wasser für den menschlichen Verzehr entnommen wird kann sich das Blei über die Jahrzehnte negativ auswirken/anreichern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Da liegt der Teufel im Trinkwasser. Unser Trinkwasser hat einen hohen Chlorgehalt. Blei ist zwar unempfindlich gegen fast alle Säuren, reagiert aber auf Chlor durch die Bildung von Blei(II)chlorid. Auch die sonst schützende Hülle aus Blei(II)oxid reagiert mit Chlor. Dabei kristallisiert Bleichlorid in feinen, winzigen nadeligen Kristallen aus. In den Wasserleitungen strömt das Wasser mit erheblichem Druck. In alten Leitungen werden zudem immer wieder winzige Kalkpartikel losgerissen, die dann beim durchströmen Bleichlorid, aber auch winzige Bleipartikel aus der Leitung abtragen. 
Natürliche Gewässer haben keinen oder einen wesentlich geringeren Chlorgehalt als Leitungswasser. Ergo ist die Bildung von Bleichlorid kaum möglich. 

Aber nochmal, es geht nicht um Verharmlosung. Blei ist, wenn es vom Körper aufgenommen wird, extrem gesundheitsgefährdend. Dazu bedarf es aber mechanischer oder chemischer Prozesse, die in der Natur so nicht vorkommen. 

Für uns Angler sind die Dämpfe beim selbstgießen von Angelbleien, die Stäube beim evtl. entgraten selbiger, sowie das zusammenbeißen von Bleischroten mit den Zähnen extrem gefährlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Und wieder einmal wirft sich ein VDSF - Verband in vorauseilendem Gehorsam vor den Schützern untertänigst zu Boden  - Es ist zum heulen....

Immer dann, wenn die spendensammelnden Schützer mal wieder schon jede Paniksau durchs Dorf getrieben haben, kommen halt auch wieder die Angler dran...

Anstatt dass also der Verband darauf hinweist, dass zum einen Blei nur in gelöster Form giftig ist und zum zweiten die Menge daher vernachlässigbar bei Anglern (wie viel kann sich bei der schlechten Löslichkeit von den hochgerechneten Bleimengen dann tatsächlich im Wasser lösen - der Verband müsste bei seinem "Bleifreeinsatz" da ja Zahlen haben...), biedert man sich bei denen an, die sowieso das Angeln am liebten verbieten würden, statt als "Angler"Verband etwas für Angler zu tun...

Noch ist das ja freiwillig, wie so oft kann daraus dann beim VDSF schnell eine "bundeseinheitliche" Zwangsgeschichte werden (Setzkescher, C+R, und, und, und....)..

Um das klar zu machen:
Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn altenative Materialien gesucht und verwendet werden.

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann, ist dass da der Verband die Angler insgesamt mit solchen sinnlosen Aktionen, die zudem auf nicht haltbaren Fakten/Zahlen beruhen, bei den spendensammelnden Schützern wieder in ein schlechtes Licht bringt und letztlich denen noch Argumente liefert, warum man am besten das Angeln gleich ganz verbieten sollte...

Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Ich glaube, das ist diesmal nicht ( nur ) ein Problem des Anglerverbandes. Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der allen ernstes Kuhfürze als mitverantwortlich für den Klimawandel angesehen werden. Es vergeht fast kein Tag, an dem nicht neue Horrormeldungen über irgendwelche giftigen Bestandteile in unseren Nahrungsmitteln verbreitet werden. Fast man alles zusammen, darf man weder essen, trinken noch atmen, um nicht an irgendeiner grausamen Krankheit zu sterben. 
Es ist eher ein gesellschaftliches Problem, denn ein ideologisches oder wissenschaftliches. 
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass daraus viele wirklich notwendige Verbote erlassen wurden. Die Krux ist halt, dass immer irgendjemand kommt und im Zuge dessen irgendwelchen Nonsens ausgräbt und proklamiert. 

Sollte es einmal zu einem Bleiverbot für Angler kommen, würde mich persönlich das nicht umhauen, sondern eher ein belustigtes Kopfschütteln erzeugen. Dann geh ich halt zum Schrotthändler und such mir Schraubenmuttern in entsprechenden Größen (die ich vor dem Einsatz natürlich von sämtlichen Ölrückständen peinlichts säubere|supergri ).


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@ Kaulbarschspezi:
Bevor das falsch verstanden wird:
Mir gehts da in keiner Weise um Verhamlosung - dass da Gefahren gegeben sein könne, ist sicherlich richtig.

Wären da aber stichhaltige Untersuchungen, die vor der Politik bestehen könnten, wären mit Sicherheit z. B. schon die Auswuchtbleie an Autos verboten...


Und ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn - auch als Angler - Alternativen gesucht und/oder benutzt werden.

Was ich aber eben nicht verstehe sind Verbände, die das ohne wirklich gesicherte Faktenlage in vorauseilendem Gehorsam zu ihrem Thema machen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Thomas:

woher weißt du, dass diese keine Faktenlage haben?

PS und so nebenbei wie so oft: Bei Setzkescher, immerhin wiedermal zuerst genannt, gibt es keine bundeseinheitliche Regelung oder aber Bayern gehört nicht mehr zum Bundesgebiet


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



> Wo kann ich die Stellung des VDSF denn nachlesen?


Der hier genannte Verband ist der VDSF - Landesverband:


> Das saarländische Umweltministerium sowie der Fischereiverband Saar und der Naturschutzbund Saarland sorgten nun im Rahmen einer gemeinsamen Erklärung für den "Einstieg in das bleifreie Fischen", wie Werner Becker, Präsident des Fischereiverbands, betonte



Ne eigene Seite haben die jedoch wohl nicht.


----------



## KHof (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Moin!

Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut doch etwas Faulschlamm mit einem Gehalt an Schwefelwasserstoff ist! Bleisulfid ist nämlich praktisch unlöslich.
Ralle, Blei ist nicht unempfindlich gegen Säuren. Durch den Passivierungsmantel ist die Reaktion langsam, aber doch da. 

Die Verwendung von alternativen Materialien, zumindest in Teilen der Anwendung ist schon wünschenswert. Allerdings ist das Problem kein sehr dringendes und auch kein entscheidendes. Ich hätte aber schon Verständnis dafür wenn für bestimmte Gewässer mit einem bestimmten Chemismus ein Bleiverbot ausgesprochen werden würde. Bei anderen (sicher den meisten) Wasserverhältnissen wär es absolut sinnlos.

Klaus


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Och Thomas ... du zitierst Postings, die schneller gelöscht waren als abgeschickt 

aber danke, habe das gelesen gehabt und deswegen eben längst gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



> Bei Setzkescher, immerhin wiedermal zuerst genannt, gibt es keine bundeseinheitliche Regelung oder aber Bayern gehört nicht mehr zum Bundesgebiet


Obwohl inzwischen auch juristisch da durchaus anglerfreundlichere Urteile vorliegen, ist laut Definition des VDSF - Bund heute immer noch die Verwendung des Setzkeschers (bundeseinheitlich) ein Merkmal eines vebotenen Wettfischens und wird also vom VDSF so vertreten..

Zur Faktenlage:
Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass wenn eine gesicherte Faktenlage vorhanden wäre, dann z. B. als erstes mal gleich Bleiwasserrohre oder Auswuchtbleie für Autoreifen verboten wären.


----------



## KHof (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Thomas, es ist verboten das Zeug ins Wasser zu schmeissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



> Thomas, es ist verboten das Zeug ins Wasser zu schmeissen.


Dann müsste Blei zum angeln (in welcher Form auch immer) ja damit gesetzlich verboten sein.
Wo finde ich das?
Weil das wäre mir neu (aber wundern würd mich hier gar nix...)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



KHof schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut doch etwas Faulschlamm mit einem Gehalt an Schwefelwasserstoff ist! Bleisulfid ist nämlich praktisch unlöslich.
> Ralle, Blei ist nicht unempfindlich gegen Säuren. Durch den Passivierungsmantel ist die Reaktion langsam, aber doch da.
> ...



Hast Recht Klaus. Man kann hier noch tiefer in die Geochemie einsteigen, aber das dürfte nicht zielführend sein. 

Entscheidend ist doch die Frage, ob man aus dem Eintrag von Angelblei eine generelle, direkte und zu vermeidende Gefährdung ableiten kann. Und das kann ich nicht erkennen. 

Wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, ist das Problem weder dringend noch entscheidend. Ganz im Gegensatz zur Bleiverarbeitung und Bleinebenprodukten, wo der Gesetzgeber ja schon wichtige und richtige Schritte unterommen hat. 

Es gibt ganz andere Baustellen, die unsere Gewässer betreffen und wo eigentlich dringender Handlungsbedarf besteht. Man denke nur an die Hormonbelastung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Wenn schon Fakten angefragt sind:

Setzkescher in Bayern: Erlaubt siehe: Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG ) §17; problemlos nach seiner Stellungsnahme des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern gesehen und auch begrüßt (nur wegen deiner bundeseinheitlich zugesprochenen Zwang); aber lassen wir das Thema, auch wenn es deinerseits gerne gebracht wird, meinerseits jedoch ungerechtfertigt; 

aber bei der Faktenlage deinerseits


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Faktenlage:
> Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass wenn [ ... ] wären.


bin ich erdrückt ... wie beeindruckend  ... verzeihe mir meine Ironie, ist nicht bös oder persönlich gemeint, spiegelt sie doch nur die Polemik, die hier in letzter Zeit aufgekommen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@Thomas

Bleigewichte zum Auswuchten sind verboten::m

http://www.autokiste.de/psg/0506/4367.htm

Davon mal abgesehen, ist es schon erschreckend, dass der VDSF mal wieder den A****kriecher bei den Behörden macht anstatt sich gegen Ideen, die das Angeln beschränken wollen, aufzulehnen.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Nur die dümmste Kuh wählt ihren Schlächer selbst . . .:r


#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@ Toni:
Ja, das is ja das Schlimme, dass der VDSF in seinen Strukturen sich selber da nicht klar und einig ist und vom VDSF - Bund Uralt - Definitionen vor sich hergetragen werden wider besseres Wissens.

Es gab vor zwei Jahren sogar einen Antrag beim Bundes - VDSF, dass die angepasst werden sollten  -Was dann aber mehrheitlich abgelehnt wurde..

Und die Landeverbände sind ja auch rechtlich selbständig, manchmal leider, manchmal Gott sei Dank.

Da gibt es Landesverbände wie den in SH, der sich wirklich für seine Angler einsetzt, oder solche wie Baden - Württemberg, die den Anglern das Nachtangelverbot bescheren und erhalten oder solche wie Saar hier, die mit unnötigen Aktionen die Angler wieder in die Schußlinie bringen.

Ich differenziere da durchaus sehr wohl und das hat in meinen Augen auch nichts mit Polemik zu tun (im nächsten Mag kannst Du da z. B. was vom zuständigen Minister lesen in Baden - Württemberg lesen, der wohl gemeinsam mit den dortigen Verbänden (VDSF) der Meinung ist, dass Angler möglichst weit gegängelt werden müssen...)..

Aber das sind halt genau wie die Aktion des Saarverbandes hier leider auch Fakten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Danke an den Schleienprofessor für die Info!!

Davon ab:


			
				Professor Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> Davon mal abgesehen, ist es schon erschreckend, dass der VDSF mal wieder den A****kriecher bei den Behörden macht anstatt sich gegen Ideen, die das Angeln beschränken wollen, aufzulehnen


Genau darum gehts mir !!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> Bleigewichte zum Auswuchten sind verboten::m
> 
> http://www.autokiste.de/psg/0506/4367.htm



Richtig, und das nicht erst seit gestern ...

und wer schon mal ein älteres Haus renoviert hat, weiß von den Problemen der Grenzwerte der Bleirohre (welch Theather das um mg und deren Messung ist !) und dem Problem des Hauptwasseranschluss aus Blei, das ja manchmal und für mich dankenswerterweise die Gemeinde wegen Bedenken der Gesundheit gemäß der Trinkwasserverordnung  kostenlos ersetzt hat ...

an sich Thomas hast du ja oben gerade weltmeisterschaftliche Eigentore geschossen bzw. für Bleiverbot die Fakten genannt ...

Ironie ist nicht im Spiel #h  game over, wenn du so weiter für die anglerunmfreundliche Gegenseite argumentierst ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



> an sich Thomas hast du ja oben gerede weltmeisterschaftliche Eigentore geschossen bzw. für Bleiverbot die Fakiten genannt ...
> 
> Ironie ist nicht im Spiel



ooch, ich hab noch nie Probleme gehabt, zuzugeben, wenn ich mich getäuscht hatte oder unrecht..

Was mich nur wundert dann, ist dass Blei fürs Angeln überhaupt noch erlaubt ist...

Und dass dann "Angler"Verbände" auch noch meinen, das Thema angehen zu müssen.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@Thomas ..

in anderen Ländern ist es ja schon verboten z.B. Dänemark


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Ja und? 

Muss deshalb das ein "Angler"verband in Deuthsland vorantreiben?

Wenns verboten ist, hält man sich dran wie bei lebendem Köfi, wenn nicht, brauche ich keinen Verband, der das vorantreibt.

Hätten die beim Verband nicht lohnendere Aufgaben, um etwas für Angler zu erreichen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> an sich Thomas hast du ja oben gerade weltmeisterschaftliche Eigentore geschossen bzw. für Bleiverbot die Fakten genannt ...
> 
> Ironie ist nicht im Spiel #h  game over, wenn du so weiter für die anglerunmfreundliche Gegenseite argumentierst ...





Hab` ich anders verstanden.


Die Fakten hat Ralle24 dargelegt. . . 


Dass der VDSF schon wieder versucht Anglern Steine in den Weg zu legen, ist der springende Punkt.

Die einzig nachvollziehbare Handlung(des VDSF) wäre gewesen, ein unabhängiges Gutachten in Auftrag zu geben, welches die Unbedenklichkleit von Angelblei in Relation zum sonstigen Gifteintrag, in die Gewässer klarstellt.

Alles andere ist wieder mal mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen - zu Lasten der Angler.

#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

So isses!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Nein Thomas ... deswegen muss es ein Verband natürlich nicht vorantreiben ... 

ich sehe aber die Situation differenzierter:

wenn in anderen Ländern etwas erlaubt ist, fordert man/hier das Board dieses zu übernehmen (Beispiel C&R), diese Argumente werden übernommen und eingebracht; sollten aber in demselben gelobten Land Verbote aufgrund von vorangeschrittenen Umweltgesetzen erlassen werden,  werden dessen Argumente nicht gesehen, verleugnet, ignoriert ...

das spiegelt die Situation hier:

jedoch: wir leben in einer aufgeklärten Welt oder einer sich dazu wandelnden; wir leben in einer globalen Welt

reine Interessenvertretung ist hier der Weg in die Isolation, in den Tod ... damit ist keinem geholfen ...

sicherlich und das muss ich jeden Tag beruflich erfahren, muss ein Interessenausgleich her, nur der berücksichtigt Fakten, Tendenzen
Interessenvertretung bedeutet Diplomatie, alles andere ist falsch verstandener Corpsgeist; das eine zwingt zu Diskussionen, das andere führt zu Radikalisierung; das erfordert globale Sicht, das andere fördert Egoismus ...

ich meine hier nicht den VDSF, sondern das ist generell so in der Welt, in die wir uns (hin-)bewegen

PS: Auf diese undifferezierte Gleichsetzung Landesverbände und VDSF, denen geradezu eine Gleichschaltung angedichtet wird, lasse ich mich nicht ein, denn das ist hier für MICH Boardpolitik  in polemischter Form ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein Thomas ... deswegen muss es ein Verband natürlich nicht vorantreiben ...
> 
> ich sehe aber die Situation differenzierter:
> 
> ...




Das Gegenteil ist der Fall!

Reine Interessenvertretung führt zum Erfolg. Als schlechtes Beispiel seien mal die ganzen Schützervereine genannt. 

Mit einer starken Lobby kann man die eigenen Interessen durchsetzen und erhält eine Vielfalt und vermeidet Einheitsbrei.

Ohne Querköpfe, die bestimmte Abläufe hinterfragen, bleibt die Welt stehen.

Sind wir eine Herde Schafe?


#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@ Toni:
Ich stimme Dir zu - und verweise auf den DAV (Bund) und dessen Aktionen, die deutlich zeigen wie man sich mit der von Dir genannten Diplomatie und mittels anglerfreundlicher Politik durchaus sowohl in der Gesellschaft und Politik "gut stellen" kann wie auch den Anglern gerecht zu werden..

Da werden zu entsprechenden Diskussionspunkten eben rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze in Auftrag gegeben, welche aktuelle Urteile als Grtundlage haben und nicht etwas, was mal wie beim VDSF in den 90er Jahren entwickelt wurde und eine beantragte Modernisierung dann auch noch abgelehnt..



> jedoch: wir leben in einer aufgeklärten Welt oder einer sich dazu wandelnden; wir leben in einer globalen Welt


Gott sei Dank, weil man da nun eben im Gegensatz zu früher einfacher mitkriegen kann, was die Verbände so treiben.

Auch z. B. wie hier den erneuten Kniefall vor den Schützern..



> Sind wir eine Herde Schafe?


Mancher Verband hätte das sicher gerne - weitermauscheln statt sich mit den Interessen der Angler beschäftigen zu müssen..


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

politisch getriebene Polemik hat zerstörerische Wirkung ...

wie hier gerade im an sich sachlich gedachten Thread ...

Polemitk zerstört durch undiffernzierte Sichtweise, durch eingeschränkte Argumentation, durch falsche, hier zumindest nicht verlogene, Argumentation ..

Polemik zerstört den Grundcharakter einer Diskussion vll. hier unbewußt aber bewußt mit dem Ziel, eine politisch motivierte Botschaft anzubringen ...

schade ... vll. ist ja nach der Fusion endlich Schluss damit


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Ja, das hat in diesem Thread in meinen Augen durchaus etwas mit Politik zu tun...

Und ja, ich habe dazu eine Meinung.

Und ja, ich pflege die deutlich auszusprechen..

Was aber ín meinen Augen nichts mit Polemik zu tun hat, sondern schlicht damit, dass man sich auch als Einzelner nicht alles gefallen lassen muss (ich will hier gar nicht mit dem großen Wort Zivilcourage anfangen), sondern seine Zweifel, Bedenken und was man geändert haben will, durchaus auch öffentlich zur Diskussion stellen sollte..

Und eine Fusion wird durch das Verhalten des Bundes - VDSF und seiner Kommunikationspolitik sowohl innerhalb des Verbandes wie auch nach außen und den "irritierenden" Vorgängen in manchen Landesvebänden (habe da ja im Thread schon einiges beschrieben) nicht einfacher.

Da gibt es ja aber klare Stellungnahmen und Vorgaben seitens des DAV - Gott sei Dank..

Ich werde da auf jeden Fall weiterhin meine Bedenken und Zweifel öffentlich machen - egal ob das der eine als Polemik und der andere als vielleicht sinnvolle Entscheidungshilfe sieht...

Auch und gerade, wenn es wie hier um Themen geht, wie dem Bleiverbot, das sich ein Verband unnötigerweise auf die Fahnen schreibt - die hätten in meinen Augen vieles andere zu tun, was den Anglern mehr nützen würde..


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Die Sichweise eines jeden sollte immer differenziert und offen sein.#6

*Aber* da unsere  "Interessenvertretung" in Form des VDSF ihrer Pflicht nicht nachkommt, müssen wir als Angler und Basis die entsprechenden Vorstände unter Druck setzen, damit unsere Interessen gewahrt bleiben.

Das hat mit Polemik nix zu tun.

Wenn du (Toni) lieber andere für dich denken lässt, ist das OK. Damit bist du nicht allein.


Ich für meinen Teil, mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass mir die Politik des DAV mehr zu sagt. Die aus meiner Sicht beste "Fusion" für alle Angler in DE ist, dem VDSF den Rücken zu kehren und geschlossen dem DAV beizutreten.


Ein wenig *Willen* seitens des VDSF, im Interesse der Angler zu handeln ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt.



Edit sagt: Thomas war schneller in ähnlicher Art . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## da Poser (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



> *Aber* da unsere  "Interessenvertretung" in Form des VDSF ihrer  Pflicht nicht nachkommt, müssen wir als Angler und Basis die  entsprechenden Vorstände unter Druck setzen, damit unsere Interessen  gewahrt bleiben.
> 
> Das hat mit Polemik nix zu tun.


Mal angenommen dass Blei wirklich so schädlich für die Angelgewässer ist, in dem Moment würde der VDSF ja gerade die Interessen der Angler vertreten wenn er für ein Verbot einträte.

Denn das Interesse der Angler liegt ja nicht darin partout Blei zum Angeln zu verwenden, sondern schöne Gewässer mit guten Beständen zu haben.

Die andere Seite der Medaille ist die Frage wie giftig denn Angelblei wirklich ist.
Das hat mir eben auch noch keiner schlüssig dargelegt.
Was soll der Normalsterbliche mit Angaben wie 600to pro Jahr?
Soll mich die Zahl beeindrucken? Das hört sich für mich auch nicht nach wahnsinnig viel an.

Interessant wären eher Zahlen wieviel denn ungefähr in Lösung gehen und welche Grenzwerte toxisch wären.


Desweiteren gibt es zu den Alternativen ja auch noch keine Studien.
Wolfram und Kupfer sind ja ebenfalls Schwermetalle, wie verhalten die sich denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Eben . . .

Um solche Fragen zu klären, sollte der VDSF doch erstmal ein(oder mehrere) Gutachten in Auftrag geben anstatt mit den Behörden drauflos zu reglementieren.

#h#h#h


----------



## sundown (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Wie schon geschrieben: Mehr Polemik als Sachlichkeit.

Ralle24 hat Argumente gebracht, die mir sehr fundiert erscheinen. Ich habe jetzt etwas mehr Wissen als vorher und kann die Bleibelastung gezielter hinterfragen. An diesem Punkt würde ich daher gerne wissen:
- Wer hat die 600t errechnet?
- Wie sieht die tatsächliche Belastung, also die gelöste und damit gefährliche Menge an Blei aus?
- Welche Faktoren in unseren Gewässern bedingen das Lösen der für uns giftigen Teile?

Natürlich - wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - hätte ich gerne zumindest eine wissenschaftliche Quelle dazu.

Daneben würde mich auch interessieren, wie die Alternativen denn aussehen. Ich habe von günstigen Ersatstoffen gelesen und auch bezahlbare Jigköpfe (ohne Materialangaben) gefunden. Die Anfrage nach Alternativen habe ich auch gestern schon aus erstem Interesse an den Fischereiverband Saar geschickt, die Antwort steht noch aus.

Zum Thema Polemik:
Verallgemeinerungen halte ich hier für unangemessen. Da diese Initiative ohne Pendant ist, kann hier nicht prinzipiell der VDSF kritisiert werden. Egal ob die Initiative nun sinnvoll oder sinnlos ist, der (Mit-)Begründer ist ein Landesverband, nicht das Großmonster VDSF. Ohne Kenntnis der Strukturen dieses speziellen Landesverbandes und der Verantwortlichen sind das haltlose Beschuldigungen.

Auch ist unklar, wer diese Initiative nun begründet hat. Vielleicht ist es dieser Landesverband und Umweltministerium und NABU sind die, die sich angeschlossen haben. Wäre dem so, wäre es kein "auf den Zug aufspringen" eines Landesverbandes.

Aber selbst dann, wenn der Landesverband nicht Initiator war, muss es keine negative Entscheidung sein. Sollte die Belastung begründet sein, ist diese Initiative eine vernünftige Konsequenz. Löblich finde ich auch, dass trotz aller Streitigkeiten hier eine gemeinsame Richtung gefunden wurde: Kein Verbot, sondern eine freiwillige Veränderung durch Überzeugung.

Wenn die Informationslücken gestopft werden, dann kann hier begründet argumentiert werden. Sonstige Kritik aus purem Opportunistentum kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, ist aber für mich keine wirklich begründete Kritik.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Mehr Polemik als Sachlichkeit.
> 
> Ralle24 hat Argumente gebracht, die mir sehr fundiert erscheinen. Ich habe jetzt etwas mehr Wissen als vorher und kann die Bleibelastung gezielter hinterfragen. An diesem Punkt würde ich daher gerne wissen:
> *- Wer hat die 600t errechnet?
> ...



Diese Fragen sollten sich die Leute stellen, die nach einem Verbot schreien.

Gutachten . . . 


#h#h#h


----------



## sundown (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese Fragen sollten sich die Leute stellen, die nach einem Verbot schreien.
> 
> Gutachten . . .
> 
> ...




Diese Fragen sollte sich jeder stellen, der verantwortungsbewusst angeln will. Sollte es eine Gefährdung geben, brauche ich dafür auch Beweise - in der Form eines oder mehrer Gutachten. Dann kann ich anfangen umzudenken.

Wobei man fairerweise noch sagen muss: Hier schreit ja keiner nach einem Verbot, es soll eine einsichtige Abkehr vom Blei forciert werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> Diese Fragen sollte sich jeder stellen, der verantwortungsbewusst angeln will. Sollte es eine Gefährdung geben, brauche ich dafür auch Beweise - in der Form eines oder mehrer Gutachten. Dann kann ich anfangen umzudenken.
> 
> Wobei man fairerweise noch sagen muss: *Hier schreit ja keiner nach einem Verbot, es soll eine einsichtige Abkehr vom Blei forciert werden*.




Zitat aus dem Artikel:
 Ulrich Heintz, Landesvorsitzender des NABU, erhoffte sich Signalwirkung  von der Erklärung und regte eine mögliche Bundesratsinitiative der  Landesregierung an.

Aha!


Wenn im Bundesrat dafür Stimmung gemacht wird, kommt auch bald ein Gesetz.


Darauf kann ich, ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage, gern verzichten.


#h#h#h


----------



## sundown (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn im Bundesrat dafür Stimmung gemacht wird, kommt auch bald ein Gesetz.



Wobei es bis zu einem Verbot ein weiter Weg ist. Und wenn die Gefahr gerechtfertigt ist (Gutachten), dann finde ich ein Verbot unumgänglich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt würde ich daher gerne wissen:
> - Wer hat die 600t errechnet?
> 
> Keine Ahnung, es ist irgendein Wert, eine Schätzung oder Hochrechnung ohne faktische Basis. Um den tatsächlichen Wert zu bekommen müsste man eine Bundesweite Erfassung des Verbrauchs durchführen. Utopisch. Man kann demnach auch von 300 oder 900 to. ausgehen, oder irgendeinem anderen Wert.
> ...



Angesichts der wirklichen Probleme unserer Gewässer ist der Focus auf Angelblei reiner Agitatismus. Die Kräfte, die für diesen Nonsens vergeudet werden, wären an anderer Stelle dringend nötig. In so fern ist Kritik an Verbotsbestrebungen für Angelblei durchaus angebracht und sinnvoll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@Sundown


Du sprichst für die falsche Seite.

Solange nichts bewiesen ist, ist jede Aktion in diese Richtung überflüssig. So muss es heissen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



da Poser schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es zu den Alternativen ja auch noch keine Studien.
> Wolfram und Kupfer sind ja ebenfalls Schwermetalle, wie verhalten die sich denn?



Wolfram ( Tungsten )  gilt allgemein als unbedenklich. Aber es gibt durchaus ernstzunehmende Erhebungen über die Zunahme von Leukämie bei Kindern die in der Nähe von Wolframverarbeitenden Fabriken leben. Aber nicht in Deutschland, also können wir Wolfram bedenkenlos einsetzen *( IRONIE )*.

Kupfer ist schon eine ganz andere Klasse. Die Oxidationsprodukte von Kupfer ( Malachit, Chrysokoll, u.v.a.) sind extrem giftig. Das sind die grünen oder blauen Beläge, die sich oft und sehr schnell auf Kupfer bilden. 
Wasserleitungen sind aber Kupferlegierungen, die nicht oxidieren, also keine Panik.


----------



## sundown (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

@Ralle_24: Deine Antworten auf diese Fragen kannte ich ja schon. Ich würde gerne wissen, was ein Befürworter dazu sagt. Deine Argumentation liest sich schlüssig, ich würde nur gerne mal eine fundierte Argumentation für die Abkehr vom Blei lesen. 


@Professor_Tinca: Bin schon auf der richtigen Seite. Ich würde es ja super finden, wenn ich weiterhin bedenkenlos auf die günstige Variante Blei zurückgreifen könnte.
Habe aber weiterhin Bedenken, dass es so ungefährlich ist. Daher will ich nähere Infos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> @Ralle_24: Deine Antworten auf diese Fragen kannte ich ja schon. Ich würde gerne wissen, was ein Befürworter dazu sagt. Deine Argumentation liest sich schlüssig, ich würde nur gerne mal eine fundierte Argumentation für die Abkehr vom Blei lesen.
> 
> 
> @Professor_Tinca: Bin schon auf der richtigen Seite. Ich würde es ja super finden, wenn ich weiterhin bedenkenlos auf die günstige Variante Blei zurückgreifen könnte.
> Habe aber weiterhin Bedenken, dass es so ungefährlich ist. Daher will ich nähere Infos.




Dann schick doch mal eine mail an den Naturschutzbund Saarland.

Die Antwort bitte hier veröffentlichen.


#h#h#h


----------



## sundown (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann schick doch mal eine mail an den Naturschutzbund Saarland.
> 
> Die Antwort bitte hier veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...




Wollte mir die Antwort vom Fischereiverband geben lassen. Sollten meine Fragen beantwortet werden, wird der Beitrag um diese Infos ergänzt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



sundown schrieb:


> @Ralle_24: Deine Antworten auf diese Fragen kannte ich ja schon. Ich würde gerne wissen, was ein Befürworter dazu sagt. Deine Argumentation liest sich schlüssig, ich würde nur gerne mal eine fundierte Argumentation für die Abkehr vom Blei lesen.



Tscha, da kann ich leider nicht helfen.
Oder doch.

Immerhin muss das Angelblei ja produziert werden. Heißt, dass Erz muss abgebaut und verhüttet werden. Oder es wird als Recyclingmaterial erneut aufgeschmolzen und gegossen.
Dabei entstehen z.T sehr giftige Nebenprodukte. 

Ob das gemessen an der weltweiten Bleiproduktion nun erheblich ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## sundown (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Immerhin muss das Angelblei ja produziert werden. Heißt, dass Erz muss abgebaut und verhüttet werden. Oder es wird als Recyclingmaterial erneut aufgeschmolzen und gegossen.
> Dabei entstehen z.T sehr giftige Nebenprodukte.



Diesen Punkt hatte ich vorhin auch im Kopf, habe ihn aber nicht formuliert. Argumentationen kann man endlos treiben, aber das nützt ja keinem.

Du hast sehr gute Informationen geliefert, die mir persönlich weitergeholfen haben. Solche Beiträge hatte ich mir erhofft!


----------



## KHof (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Schaut euch mal den Artikel an. Unter "diffusen Quellen" ist auch der Angler versteckt. Dort sind auch Hinweise auf Kupfer und ähnliches.

http://www.dk-rhein.de/servlet/is/Entry.4083.Display/

Übrigens Ralle, die Hormonbelastung ist teilweise nur scheinbar wirklich hormonell sondern auch durch analoge Wirkung von Weichmachern bedingt. Erkennst du das Problem das sich da auftun könnte?

Klaus


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



KHof schrieb:


> Übrigens Ralle, die Hormonbelastung ist teilweise nur scheinbar wirklich hormonell sondern auch durch analoge Wirkung von Weichmachern bedingt. Erkennst du das Problem das sich da auftun könnte?
> 
> Klaus




Das Problem hatte ich schon einige postings vorher angerissen. Aber das wollen wir nicht vertiefen, gelle.|rolleyes


----------



## KHof (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Nö, lieber nicht...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angesichts der wirklichen Probleme unserer Gewässer ist der Focus auf Angelblei reiner Agitatismus. Die Kräfte, die für diesen Nonsens vergeudet werden, wären an anderer Stelle dringend nötig. In so fern ist Kritik an Verbotsbestrebungen für Angelblei durchaus angebracht und sinnvoll.



So ist es, ein Thema von Leuten mit zu viel Freizeit, für Leute mit zu viel Freizeit, einfach schwachsinnig und daher indiskutabel.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Syntac (10. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

soeben folgenden Newsletter von unserem Prüflabor erhalten:

*EPA Denies  Petition that Sought a National Ban on Lead in Fishing Gear* 
On November 4,  2010, the US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) denied a petition calling for  a uniform national ban of lead for use in all fishing gear, including  manufacture, processing and distribution. In written correspondence to the  petitioners, the EPA indicated that they had not demonstrated that such an  action is necessary in order to protect against an unreasonable risk of injury  to health or the environment as required by the Toxic Substances Control Act  (TSCA)


----------



## Rheophilius (11. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Hallo,

es gilt natürlich zu berücksichtigen, dass praktisch alle Metalle bzw. ihrer Salze bei entsprechender Konzentration toxisch wirken. Im speziellen, weil sie Enzymreaktionen blockieren oder aber das Nervensystem angreifen.

Andererseits sind viele Metalle wichtige Spurenelemente, auch wenn sie in höheren Konzentrationen toxisch wirken. Ein plakatives Beispiel ist die Giftigkeit von Kupferverbindungen für Wirbelllose, obwohl deren Blutfarbstoff Hämocyanin auf einem zentralen Kupferatom basiert.

Im allgemeinen reagiert Blei im Wasser oberflächlich zu schwer löslichem Bleicarbonat. Dies ist jedoch stark von den tatsächlichen Umweltbedingungen abhängig. Während in hartem, alkalsischem Wasser praktisch kein Blei ins Wasser gelöst wird, kann dies in wichem und sauren Wasser schon ganz anders aussehen.

Gleichsam können biogene Prozesse die Bioverfügbarkeit beeinflussen, wenn beispielsweise durch mikrobielle Aktivität das REdoxpotential von einer oxidierenden zu einer reduzierendne Umgebung geändert wird. Das kann besonders im Sediment am Gewässergrund geschehen.


----------



## Bassey (11. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Naja, wie Rheo schon meinte, nicht jedes Metall ist auch giftig für den Körper.
Ich habe z.B. durch überbelastung Blutblättchen die sich an den Füßen durch die Venen drücken, nicht viel... Naja, jedenfalls hängen die dann unter der Haut, bauen sich ab, das Eisen aus dem Blut bleibt zurück und rostet... Joa... ich hab im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Rostflecken in der Haut... sieht auch echt so aus, aber gestorben bin ich daran bisher nicht ^^


----------



## micha84 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Also kommt schon die Medien pushen doch jeden Dreck hoch was nur geht!!! Vor kurzem gab es zu lesen das man keine Fangfotos von sich ins Internet stellen sollte weil irgendwelch Banden die Orte ausfindig machen und dort dan angeln so ein Schwachsin aber wirklich.
Wen man viel Aufmerksamkeit will muss man eben dramatische Geschichten schreiben wo soviele Menschen erreicht wie möglich.



Ich habe kein Bedenken an dem Bleisystem wieso den auch??? Funktioniert schont seit Jahrzente und wegen dem ist bis jetzt noch niemand gestorben!!! Aber gut wen jemand auf so einen Öko machen will kann sich ja ein Stein ranbinden und sich drüber freuen das er auf Öko basis fischt :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

ich persönlich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn es sinnvolle Alternativen geben würde. 
egal wie weit die Hochrechnungen evtl. daneben liegen könnte kann ich mir aber auch sehr gut vorstellen was da an Blei im Wasser rumliegt.
bei mir so mindestens 30 verlorenen Jigköpfe + sonstiges was mal abreißt .
das das langfristig sicher nicht gut ist kann ich mir auch vorstellen und nur weil man das schon seit Jahrzenten so macht ist das eigendlich kein Grund die nächste Jahrzente so weiter zu machen wenn sich das als nachteilig rausstellt #c

*Hier *mal nen schönes Beispiel wie es an nem stark befischen Platz so aussehen kann


----------



## Boendall (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Naja hat schon was abartiges.

Einerseits zählt die USA zu den grössten Luftverschmutzern der Welt und andererseits machen sie auf ÖKo und wollen Blei zum Angeln verbieten.#d

Da frage ich mich ob der Fokus richtig gelegt wurde.

Im vergleich zum Luftproblem ist die Bleiproblematik wohl eher ein Mückenfurz.


----------



## Boendall (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Da hast du schon recht Wolle, aber wenn Zusatzkosten auf den Hersteller zukommen (neu Formen oder ähnliches) wird es auf den Endkunden abgewälzt.

An der Mur ist es recht hängerträchtig, hier verwende ich mittlerweile stinknormale M12 Muttern die ich mit etwas am Karabiner der auf der Hauptschnur läuft befestige.

Allerdings ist bleifreies Grundangeln nicht das Problem, aber Jigköpfe usw. bleifrei zu bekommen iwrd auch dem Hersteller einiges kosten.

Bin gespannt wann die ersten Kontrolletis dann auch das Angelverbot mir Blei kontrollieren, sollte das Gesetz kommen.

Und auch die Diskussionsrunden werden sicher wie C&R Trööts ablaufen => Thema "Angelt ihr noch mit Blei", das werden dann mal wieder andere Popcorn Trööts.|supergri


----------



## Jose (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

fein, mal wieder eine bedeutsame frage.

nicht die, ob ein bleiverbot droht, sondern wie gefährlich usw.usw. blei ist.

ich denk, 
ich nehm jetzt noch mehr blei und pfeffer das rein - 
sozusagen als vorbeugender schutz für bodenlebende organismen, blei schützt vor strahlung!

mich beunruhigen rumliegende gelbe fässer viel mehr.

mein gott, waren das noch schöne zeiten, als man für ein weggeworfenes papier 20,- aufgebrummt bekam, während auf dem rhein die dünnsäureverklapper fröhlich dem meer entgegen eilten.


es gilt die regel: das unwichtige zuerst #q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Mal rechnen...

600 Tonnen ist 600.000 kg, auf, greifen wir mal niedrig... 1.000.000 Angler. Macht pro Angler 0,6 kg oder 600 gramm versenktes Blei pro Jahr. 
60 Jigköpfe à 10 Gramm, 4 versenkte 50 gramm Grundbleie und dann noch 40 Köpfe...

Kann schon hinkommen, die Zahl.


----------



## strawinski (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

es gibt laut angaben 3,8 mio. angler. geteilt durch 600t wären dies 15 gramm oder?


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

ich denke das ist nicht unbedingt zu niedrig angesetzt ...
und letzendlich ist es ja auch sch*** egal ob es 600t oder "nur" 520t sind.
das Zeug verrottet ja nicht sondern jedes Jahr kommen da nen paar hundert t noch dazu.
das nen Schwermetall eigendlich nicht ins Wasser gehört ist sicher für jeden nachvollziehbar.
klar ist bis jetzt noch nix passiert - aber vielleicht ja irgendwann mal wenn schon diverse tausende Tonnen im Wasser sind #c

bei mir grob geschätzt 30 Jigköpfe ca 14-24g macht allein schon um die 600g |uhoh:
dann noch mal das eine oder andere Strömungsblei in der Elbe mit bis zu 200g .... da kommt schon was zusammen von jedem einzelnen


----------



## Rheophilius (12. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Hallo,

die Frage ist nich, wie viel im Wasser liegt, sondern wie viel Blei sich im Wasser löst. Blei bildet im Wasser oberflächlich eine schwer lösliche Schicht aus Bleicarbonat aus.


----------



## strawinski (13. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

ja und was solln wir nun nehmen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja und was solln wir nun nehmen?



Blei natürlich. 

In der Erde liegen Milliarden tonnen Blei, auf völlig natürliche Weise entstandener Galenit, sowei dessen Oxydationsphasen Mimetesit, Cerrussit, Anglesit und als was auch immer gebunden. Genauso wie z.B. ebenfalls Millionen tonnen Arsen in den unterschiedlichsten Ausbildungen vorhanden sind.
Gefährlich wird das alles erst, wenn es aufbereitet und verändert oder verdampft wird. Also bei der Produktion und die bei der Produktion anfallenden Nebenprodukte oder Ausfällungen. 

Die heute in den Gewässern befindlichen Bleie wird man zum allergrößten Teil noch in tausend Jahren finden und spielen überhaupt keine Rolle im Vergleich zu den ichweißnichtwieviel tonnen, die durch Industrie und Zivilisationseinflüsse als hochgiftige Nebenprodukte in die Luft geblasen oder ins Wasser geleitet werden.

Wie Jose treffend schrieb, man sollte sich lieber um die komischen gelben Fässer Sorgen machen. 

Oder, auch nicht schlecht, um die Einleitung hormoneller und hormonverändernder Substanzen durch die Zivilisationsabwässer.  

Und wer sich unbedingt mit schädlichen Einflüssen durch Angler beschägtigen möchte, der rechne mal nach, wieviele tonnen Weichplastikköder jeden Tag in unseren Gewässern bleiben, und woraus die bestehen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Ich würde für Stahl plädieren, da Stahl absolut ungiftig ist und sich nach ein paar Jahren im Wasser vollständig auflöst.

Die Gewichte würden dann zwar deutlich größer ausfallen.
Mir wäre es aber im Sinne der Umwelt egal.

Die Herstellung wäre auch nicht so einfach.
Vielleicht könnte man es sintern.

In der Brandung oder auf Grund könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, einfach Bewehrungsstahl passen abzulängen - fertig.


----------



## strawinski (13. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

600 t im jahr...jetzt weiß ich auch wieso in unserem gewässer der Wasserspiegel gestiegen ist...
also ich werd sowieso die grundangelbleie auf die steinversionen umstellen. ist eh unauffälliger


----------



## Domini (13. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Bleifrei ist aber auch sehr schädlich fürs wasser!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Das musst du genauer spezifizieren, oder meinst du Benzin?
Steine und Stahl sind sicherlich nicht schädlich.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Steine und Stahl sind sicherlich nicht schädlich.



Stahl... kommt drauf an. Chrom und Nickel sind sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich gesund. 
Recht reines Eisen wäre (denke ich) eine gute Option. Nur dann rostet auch alles, was wiederum echt schlecht wäre. 


Steine - im Prinzip schon. Nur wir befestigt man die? Man klebt mit einem (krebserregenden/Verdacht auf Krebserregung/...) 2K Kleber eine Öse ran.


Wie man es macht - man findet immer was, was nicht passt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Größere Anteile Chrom und Nickel findet man hauptsächlich in Edelstählen, weniger aber in einfachem Baustahl (z.B. St. 37).
Wenn ich von Stahl spreche meine ich solch einfachen Stahl, der möglichst schnell verrostet und keinen Edelstahl, der auf dem Grund verbleiben würde.
Grundbleie sind eh schnell abgerissen und stören würde mich der Rost nicht.
Sollen die Gewichte doch in der Box vor sich hin rosten. Ein "Wegrosten" wird von uns sowieso niemand erleben.

Das mit den Steinen würde mich auch interessieren.
Wie bohrt man in einen großen Kieselstein ein Loch rein?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Ich mach mir jetzt mal keine gedanken wegen den Blei! Da mein Hausgewässer die Bleiloch ist und da vor ihrem Bau Blei abgabaut wurde macht es nicher nix wenn die Angler etwas vom Rohstoff zurück bringen|rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (14. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt mal keine gedanken wegen den Blei! Da mein Hausgewässer die Bleiloch ist und da vor ihrem Bau Blei abgabaut wurde macht es nicher nix wenn die Angler etwas vom Rohstoff zurück bringen|rolleyes


 
Lass dir den Fisch gut schmecken :vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Da mach ich mir auch keine Gedanken da läuft nämlich die Saale durch also immer frisches Wasser  !
gruß an alle Saaleangler und guten Hunger #6


----------



## angler888 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Da bei diesem Thema doch viel Erfahrung mit bleifreien "Bleien" vorherscht könntet ihr mir vll. diese Fragen beantworten: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3719626#post3719626

Hat vll. jemand Erfahrung mit den Produkten dieser Anbieter bzw. gibt es noch anderer?: 

https://www.steelangler.com/


http://www.angelsport.de/pages/categ...chte-bleifrei-
Was verbirgt sich hinter "Natur" ? 

http://www.waterlit.de/


----------



## I C Wiener (30. September 2012)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Das Gute an einer Bleivergiftung ist aber dass man strahlend weiße Zähne bekommt.. bevor sie ausfallen.

Also bei Jigköpfen merk ich das schon dass die nach ner Zeit eine weiße Oxidschicht kriegen. Aber bei meinen Ummantelten Karpfenbleien kann eigentlich gar kein Austausch statt finden. Erstere wer ich wohl demnächst mal einen Schutzlackanstrich verpassen.


----------



## angler888 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

Aber auch ummantelte Bleie können verloren gehen und irgendwann ist die Ummantelung nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Wenn ich im Vorhinein mit alternativen Bleien angle schließe ich die Gefahr für Mensch und Natur aus. 

Du sagst ja selbst, dass sich bei den Jigköpfen schon eine weiße Schicht gebildet hat.


----------



## WurstBoy (16. September 2013)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*

www.garfish.de/bleifrei
www.garfish.de/eftta

Laut EFTTA, kommt Bleifrei sowieso bis spätestens 2015.  Der Haken dabei: es wird durch den Antrag von Schweden auch mickrigen Anteile von Blei (0,1%) verboten.  Viele Angelprodukte unter anderem auch Rollen - beinhalten aber Messing - Blei Anteil: ca. 1%.

Wissenschaftlichen Studien zum Thema Bleischrot bewiesen die schmerzhaften Tode durch Bleivergiftung von Wasservögeln bei nur 4 x Nr 4 Bleischrot innerhalb 30 Tagen!

Wasservögeln nehmen kleine Kieselsteine für die Verdauung zu sich, darunter auch verlorene Bleischrot.  Diese werden dann im Kaumagen zertrümmert und in hochgiftigen Bleistaub verwandelt.

Zinn dagegen bleibt ganz.  Wolfram/Tungsten auch.  Beide sind aber ziemlich hart.  Zinn kann man aber verarbeiten, Tungsten muss mit z.B. den krebserregenden Nickel vermischt werden.

Ich denke wir als Angler stehen in der Pflicht möglichst Bald auf die Bleifreien Alternativen umzusteigen.


----------



## Trollwut (16. September 2013)

*AW: Einmal "bleifrei", bitte! - Freiwilliger Umstieg auf Blei-Ersatz*



Allex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe den Thread mit großem Interesse mitgelesen und finde es sehr aufschlussreich die Aktivitäten am Wasser auch mal aus einem anderem Blickwinkel zu betrachten.
> Ich habe nur eine Frage:
> ...




Der Beitrag is zwar schon uralt, mir aber eben aufgefallen.

Das Problem bei den Steinbleien is, dass Stein an sich ne wesentlich geringere Dichte als Blei hat. Somit musst du schonmal n ordentlichen Kiesel nehmen um z.b. auf 100g zu kommen.


----------

